# Magazine geared toward preppers?



## zracer7 (Apr 17, 2012)

Any of you caught an issue of RECOIL magazine? I picked up the first issue a while back and they have had 3 issues so far. So far very impressive. Not just gun reviews. BOV ideas, knives, articles on a BOL, and product reviews. AND it comes with a target. Nice.


----------



## truecarnage (Apr 25, 2010)

zracer7 said:


> Any of you caught an issue of RECOIL magazine? I picked up the first issue a while back and they have had 3 issues so far. So far very impressive. Not just gun reviews. BOV ideas, knives, articles on a BOL, and product reviews. AND it comes with a target. Nice.
> 
> View attachment 2573
> 
> ...


I think its a good magazine but the gear is way out of most peepers range
Perfect example issue one he has just over $11,000.00 worth of gear on his person :gaah:


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

There's a new magazine that's supposed to be coming out with it's first issue soon. It's called "Prepper's magazine".

It's a print magazine and I think their introductory offer was for a free one-year subscription. I'm not sure if they're still offering that. Here's their website:
https://www.preppersmagazine.com/

I haven't heard of Recoil, but I'm going to see if I can find a copy. It sounds like it's geared toward people with a lot more money than we have, but there could be a lot of good information to glean from it. Thanks for sharing that with us.


----------



## DKRinAK (Nov 21, 2011)

*ASG is back?*

American Survival Guide of 80 and 90s fame may be back. The folks at Gun World have put this out - tho it may be just a one timer deal.










Old copies of ASG still show up on fleabay from time to time. I sure miss Jim and the crew.


----------



## ContinualHarvest (Feb 19, 2012)

Looks too "Mall Ninja" for my tastes but if you like it, more power to you. I prefer the Backwoodsman Magazine.


----------



## Moby76065 (Jul 31, 2012)

Thanks, I signed up!!


----------



## Ragdoll (Mar 2, 2012)

Got all three. Some really great ideas, but its too bad its quarterly not monthly.


----------



## zracer7 (Apr 17, 2012)

ContinualHarvest said:


> Looks too "Mall Ninja" for my tastes but if you like it, more power to you. I prefer the Backwoodsman Magazine.


I will have to look that one up. Never. An have too much to read.

I have to admit a lot of the stuff I have seen in the magazine falls in the WISH list category instead of the GET list category. Stuff ain't cheap but its still cool to check out. And a lot of whats shown can be found cheaper with non-brand name products out there. At the very least it sparks some ideas. But hey, the target in it is a touch.


----------



## lexsurivor (Jul 5, 2010)

Survivalist magazine is a good one.


----------



## zracer7 (Apr 17, 2012)

zracer7 said:


> I will have to look that one up. Never can have too much to read.
> 
> I have to admit a lot of the stuff I have seen in the magazine falls in the WISH list category instead of the GET list category. Stuff ain't cheap but its still cool to check out. And a lot of whats shown can be found cheaper with non-brand name products out there. At the very least it sparks some ideas. But hey, the target in it is a nice touch.


Sorry, sounded like a jerk with autocorrect.


----------



## ContinualHarvest (Feb 19, 2012)

zracer7 said:


> I will have to look that one up. Never. An have too much to read.
> 
> I have to admit a lot of the stuff I have seen in the magazine falls in the WISH list category instead of the GET list category. Stuff ain't cheap but its still cool to check out. And a lot of whats shown can be found cheaper with non-brand name products out there. At the very least it sparks some ideas. But hey, the target in it is a touch.


Yeah, the target is pretty cool. I did take a look at it.


----------



## talob (Sep 16, 2009)

I used to have a subscription to ASG but it seemd like after the Oklahoma bombing they got politically correct so I quit em still have some of the old issues around.


----------



## truecarnage (Apr 25, 2010)

zracer7 said:


> Sorry, sounded like a jerk with autocorrect.


Don't feel like the lone ranger my pad does that to me all the time I sit there and argue with it, I type something and then it changes what I typed and then I chastise it and go back and type what I wanted again


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

Jim Benson started an online magazine some years after the print magazine (American Survival Guide) folded. It was called "Modern Survival", and it folded about a year and a half ago too, much to my sadness. I loved it. I keep hoping things will turn around for him and he'll start up again.


----------



## artman556 (May 2, 2012)

I read anything that looks helpful


----------



## DKRinAK (Nov 21, 2011)

talob said:


> I used to have a subscription to ASG but it seemd like after the Oklahoma bombing they got politically correct so I quit em still have some of the old issues around.


Old man Yee died and left the ASG management to his daughter, a classic San Fran lib. No guns on the cover, no guns inside - she wanted a "family camping magazine". I enjoyed sending my work to Jim, he's a great editor, paid on time and a nice guy to boot.

But if you have a manager that wants to kill off the magazine...

Magazines come and go on a pretty regular basis. If there is really a market, something will pop up to fill the demand. A big factor is the Web, there are dozens of "Survival/prep" sites, and many offer very high quality content, it's difficult to compete with free.


----------



## CCSir (Aug 26, 2012)

I read and subscribe to Backwoods Home Magazine. Although you can read many of the past articles from the link provided I prefer to have the full issues in hand.

Some great stuff from BHM.


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

SURVIVE is a mag I picked up at Giant Eagle, kinda pricy ay $9.99 but it got me thinking about some stuff I hadnt yet thought of. I think its 2 or 3 times a year. I also saw some kinda zoimbie mag at the outdoor store today that some of you might like.


----------



## bigdadvrod (Feb 25, 2013)

gypsysue said:


> There's a new magazine that's supposed to be coming out with it's first issue soon. It's called "Prepper's magazine".
> 
> It's a print magazine and I think their introductory offer was for a free one-year subscription. I'm not sure if they're still offering that. Here's their website:
> https://www.preppersmagazine.com/
> ...


Yep, I just subscribed...it's still free, and the first issue is due out this summer. Lookin' forward to getting it.


----------



## Utahnprepper (Jan 29, 2013)

Whats the security code???


----------



## Utahnprepper (Jan 29, 2013)

Nevermind. Just had to go to site, not mobile version


----------



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

I signed up for it. For free... at least the price is right! 

Notice that you do NOT have to enter a phone number and email address in order to send the information... a nice feature to protect privacy.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

ASG rules!


----------



## Transplant (Jan 10, 2013)

We have been picking up so magazines from time to time one of them is Frontiersman. It has a lot of good information and how to's in it. There is another but I can't think of the name will have to find it and let you know.


----------

